# Drying Coconut Coir



## PhobeToPhile (May 18, 2011)

*Drying Coconut Coir Faster*

Did a search and found nothing. Any tips on this? Anything that helps speed the process along?


----------



## Shea (May 18, 2011)

Put it on news paper and set it outside if its sunny, if not then try squeezing it out with the newspaper
or put it into the oven =P


----------



## PhobeToPhile (May 18, 2011)

Does the oven create a smell?Given the weather over the past week, the first one definitely isn't an option-we've been having daily rains over here.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (May 18, 2011)

It smells like coconut and dirt. I just keep the oven cracked open a bit so all the moisture escapes, otherwise it takes forever.


----------



## PhobeToPhile (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. I really appreciate it!


----------



## babypiggy (May 18, 2011)

i usually premix my coco coir..
but on the really dry side...
and let it air dry in the reptile room in a bucket
and turn it every now and then

then u always have dry coco coir


----------



## PhobeToPhile (May 18, 2011)

Hmm, with the oven method is there a certain temperature I should use?


----------



## Jester (May 18, 2011)

I bake it at 220 for a few minutes.


----------



## ZZfan (May 19, 2011)

I stick it in the oven at about 200. Check it often and mix it so the damp coir comes to the top.


----------



## Ictinike (May 19, 2011)

I can't fully comment now (sorry about to check out) but search for this very same subject and you'll find a few posts of mine, and others, who have used the microwave to dry coir.

It's pretty simple, relatively safe (I had a dish explode once but due to my own stupidity) and it's quick.

If you've not found my posts on how or someone hasn't replied with an alternate microwave method I'll post one later this evening.

Ciao..


----------



## Kuro (May 20, 2011)

if you have a petco or pesmart near by they might sell bags of dried eco earth...mine does and only for what you'd pay for a brick of eco earth that you have to soak


----------



## BrynWilliams (May 20, 2011)

i use the method of making a whole brick in a bucket. and just leaving it somewhere and it dries over time. often i'll just make up the enclosure with it still damp anyway and just let it dry out in there over time if the T needs a dry enclosure.


----------



## Spidershane1 (May 20, 2011)

Just squeeze the water out of each handfull as you put it from the bucket into the enclosure, then fluff it up a little bit. That is the ideal consistancy for the vast majority of T's. Even the more arid species like OBTs and rosies will do fine on that until it dries out a bit more in the cage. 

If for some reason you just HAVE to have it dry, then spread it out on newspaper and put a fan on it for an hour or so.


----------



## PhobeToPhile (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I thought it had be almost dry before using it...


----------



## BrynWilliams (May 20, 2011)

obviously it depends on what enclosure you're making. for the high humidty loving species it seems a little bit labour intensive to make it up, dry it, then re-wet it down?

only thing i've ever noticed about putting it in wet is that the enclosures fog up for a while, no dramas though



PhobeToPhile said:


> Thanks for the information. I thought it had be almost dry before using it...


----------



## Ictinike (May 20, 2011)

Sorry late to reply..

So really as Brynn stated it's no real big deal honestly but if I can make it more dry, for those dry species, I figure why not and it can save time in the long run possibly developing mold, mushrooms, etc while it dries "en enclosure".

Also I'm no big fan of spread it out and let it dry.  Where I'm at there are so many things that could land in the substrate outside including mold spores, weed seeds and fauna of any kind.  I'd almost swear that those that have more issues with mold/fungus in their coir may have let it "air dry" spread out in the open.  More surface area gives you more changes to get something in there you don't want.  Regardless, I've had mold/fungus popup from time to time and most likely it was in the brick before wetting.

Even leaving it spread out in your home, in my opinion, cause issues.  I know many would say I'm overreacting and maybe I am but having 2 boys, cat and a dog what and who knows what might float around inside the house including dander, chemicals from cleaning, etc.  Not going to risk it especially when I can let it dry in a storage big with ventilation over time -or- dry it a bit more when needed in the microwave.

So, back to the original question and response.  I've done drying in a microwave several times.  I ready a microwave safe plate which is made out of glass or ceramic (your standard bakeware kinda plate) and spread the already squeezed out coir so it has more surface area.  I pop this into the microwave and run a minute or three and then check it.

Beware however the plate will get extremely HOT and you need to have oven mits or pot holders to handle.  I use a spoon or something to turn the substrate over and get the more dry top layer on the bottom and the more wet layer on the top.  Doing this a few times, cycling the substrate around the plate will do.  I find roughly 4-6 minutes depending on how "thick" you have it piled up on the plate works well enough for "dry" substrate.

Not only does this speed up drying it also boils the water out of the substrate which could also help kill any pests, fauna or spores within the substrate coming from the package.  You just have to be careful.

Once the sub is dried to liking I pour it into metal baking sheet, spread it out and let it cool.  It takes no time if there is very little water left.

One think you *must* be aware however is to cycle plates if your doing a bunch because if you keep popping that same plate in the microwave, with new sub every 4-6 minutes it can, and has on me, gotten so hot it may burst.

I had 1 plate do this and was because of not changing out a plate or two to allow the prior to cool a bit before loading a new round of substrate.  After about 3 rounds of drying substrate I heard a massive "boom" and found the plate had literally burst and shattered inside the microwave.  Beware and take it slow and use 1 or 2 additional plates if you have a bunch to do.

Once cool store in a bin for later or scoop into your enclosures to use.

~fin


----------



## PhobeToPhile (May 20, 2011)

Ah, thanks. I've got it pretty dry and added it to the cage, plus the spider. My new pet, however, seems to think she's semi aboreal and prefers the cork bark to the substrate at the moment. Maybe I need to press down the substrate at the moment. Or considering she already buried her water dish, maybe she's just messing with my head.


----------

